
On-Site AC Dielectric Test for 220kV Long XLPE Cable - himalayal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/on-site-ac-dielectric-test-220kv-long-xlpe-cable-candy-zeng?trk=prof-post
======
basicplus2
this reminds me of using Lissajous figures to calculate the capacitance of
power lines.. ah memories!

